# keep busy, keep busy, and keep busy.



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

If your shrouded by stress and depression brought on by your everyday life the one most effective thing you can do is to keep busy. If you sit on your computer or watch tv all day you dwell on all the things that make you stressed and saddened. Do something, anything, you could paint your house the same color again as long as you keep busy with something you cant dwell as easily.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, I needed this


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

I really want to find a job, but I haven't had much luck.

=( I can't stand being stuck at home doing nothing, no purpose at all


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

That brings up the age-old question I've always struggled with: what do I *do*?


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

yep that's the winning strategy


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Good idea! i' ve been needing to paint my room for so LONG 

I think i' ll try that


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes :3 ty


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

*keep busy, keep busy, and keep busy = avoidance, **avoidance and **avoidance.

Great short term solution with no long term benefit. A life running away from your problems. Yeah man, great advice.
 *


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I find that when I'm just sitting at home and watching tv all day or being on the computer, I get more depressed. If i'm at work though or cleaning my house or whatever, I feel better. So yeah there is some truth in this.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I totally love this idea and have experienced it as well.Being busy is the only way to feel better about everything.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya I need to start going back to the gym. Bench and other exercises are a great way to relieve stress. F stress bench-press!! Hardest part is sucking it up to leave my comfort zone and get to the gym.


----------

